# Very curious



## Pdadddy (Dec 27, 2018)

Some things just need to be asked...


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

depends. 
is it someone who doesn't have their Tesla yet? cool
is it someone who has all 6 cars they have ever owned listed? uncool
is it someone who has a long signature? (we ask to limit them to no more than 3 lines) uncool


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Definitely uncool

(...because I list my ICE in my sig... and I'm not cool, therefore....)


----------



## Gunn (Jul 29, 2016)

IMO it depends on the ICE and what it is used for.

Daily driver = Nope
Weekend Warrior = Yep (if a cool car)
Classic ICE = Yep (see above)


----------



## SR22pilot (Aug 16, 2018)

If listing a clunker car because "I am a college student obsessed with Tesla but can't afford one." then cool. If "I came here to troll and spread FUD" then uncool.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Depends on how cool your other car is 

We also have this thread...
https://model3ownersclub.com/threads/whats-your-current-car-s.84/


----------

